# +



## AshtrayGirl (Sep 10, 2007)

and another thing...you all talk about anxiety,you are are feeling alone..well...that's because we are alone..and yeah yeah,we have friends,family but..we are all alone in this world ...in this feeling.."depersonalization"...no one can help you,you are all alone ,like me,like everyone else..and yeah yeah..I know it's hard but this is the thruth....if this is really a dream...why don't we wake up?it's all a game,a game that everyone plays..all the time..but..I can't see the funny part in it ...sorry..


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

:lol: oh I dunno.. it all seems pretty funny to me.. 
There's no reason at all in the world to take yourself too seriously 



AshtrayGirl said:


> ..but..I can't see the funny part in it ...sorry..


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2007)

Can I have a shoulder massage please? They hurt  *Looks at Spirit* :wink:


----------



## xileblack (Sep 4, 2007)

well that was fuckin depressing


----------



## Capt-Hook (Aug 22, 2007)

i r happy u r not lolz


----------



## Makuren (Sep 15, 2007)

Are we truely alone in this world? Is this ultimately a game that we play day in and day out? It only becomes as such when we decide to transform these ideas into our belief system and our way of thinking. Once implanted into our very being we begin to see it grow like a seed transforms itself into a plant. We reap what we sow. Our planted seeds will eventually break out of the soil and give us the fruit of our labour if we concentrate in feeding it with our energy, thoughts, actions, and beliefs. In this world there is a fundamental truth that many have ignored in their lifetimes because it is so simple.

Everything in life is One. We are all part of the perfect system called Life. Life is indeed a game, a virtual reality so to speak. The brain processes 400 billion bits of information a second but our concious selves only experience 2000 bits per second. (Watch "What The Bleep Do We Know." Very interesting!) All our senses drive our virtual reality. It was done like this for an unknown purpose. Life is a mystery and it shall always remain as such. Human logic can only go so far when understanding the foundation of life and this reality because we are PART of that very mystery. We must take comfort in the fact that this system called Life has been working for MILLIONS OF YEARS and has not failed in its mission: to create. The building blocks of this universe is made of atoms. The funny thing is: The UNIVERSE has the same properties AS AN ATOM (to a degree). An Atom has a dense center and electrons are exchanged, bounced around in large empty space. The same goes with planets revolving around the sun. Its the same construct but on a large scale. This system is running on the same processes as it began with.

Accepting what lies before your feet is the first thing everyone needs to grasp in life. Something gave us conciousness and the ability to conjour thoughts at our own will. We may not have created our body, social and ethnic background, parents, location, etc but we do have the power to shape and mold how we experience the world in which we live in and the events that fall into our lives each and everyday. The power of the mind is far greater than any medication ever created by human hands. Hell, some placebo effects are far greater than the medication!

We are the concious observer of reality. In fact we are the ones that choose what type of reality we are after. It is the reason why we are technically alone. We are alone in our thought processes and choices in life however we are NOT alone in this world. Each day we can choose how we want to experience the world and the attitudes that we hold towards concequences, events, etc. When dark and gloomy, we pick up stimuli that match the thoughts, emotions, symptoms, that we are feeling. When seeing the world as a system of mystery and wonder, things evidently change from night to day because we are after something else Some say it is the Law of Attraction. Some dislike the law, others abid by it. The thing is: It may always be in motion because I've always attracted symptoms and crap because I keep thinking about the same symptoms and crap! So perhapes it does have some validity on a personal scale. To prove that it works we'd have to switch it around!

We are only as alone as we want it to be. Everyone has the same issues to deal with in life, the same questions needing an answer. Some find comfort in illusions of reality which answers their questions while critical thinkers (like many in this forum) try to find their own answers to these mysterious questions. It is the path less traveled. It forces ourselves to break down and rebuild ourself to understand the meaning of life. At the end of it all though, many of us still have those looming questions. Somethings are best left unsaid and ignored untill new personal experiences are obtained.

Reality is here, reality is now. Virtual world or not. We are ALL in this together! We will know the answers in due time, when we transcend to another stage of enlightenment and learning. It is the main reason why I am so dedicated in relieving myself of depersonalization now. Reality is right in front of me, I just need to dive back in.


----------

